# One of our new puppies....



## fastrnrik (Nov 16, 2012)

So, I have previously posted in here, once about adopting an Anotolian, and once about maybe adopting a GP. Both cases, the "rescue" people were a pain and p.issed me off, so I just bought puppies instead. Here is one of our new guys. He is 6 weeks old, and we will pick him up in 2 weeks. Both of his parents are good working dogs at a local farm, so I'm happy to have found him. He's pretty cute, so I thought I would share a couple pics.....


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

those eyes.......


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Aww he looks like a little cotton puff.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

ummmmmmmm.

that thing is adorable.


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 16, 2012)

He is a puffy little cutie. The hardest part will be keeping my little boy from bringing him in the house and spoiling him  haha


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice!!!

Good luck, I am sure he will turn out awesome!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 17, 2012)

Very Handsome.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 17, 2012)

fastrnrik said:
			
		

> He is a puffy little cutie. The hardest part will be keeping my little boy from bringing him in the house and spoiling him  haha


Nice pup
Go direct to southerns post - http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22823


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 17, 2012)

He definitely won't be a house dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats! He is adorable.

My story is based on a pup you understand.   But my babies have NOT destroyed anything in my house and they are very clean!

So happy you found your pyr! What are you going to name him?

Just a fyi... worm him weekly with safegaurd (same as you would on your goats- liquid wormer, it's less expensive that way) EVERY WEEK til he is 16 wks. It is 1ml for every 5 lbs.

Our neighbor/farm vet gave us this advice. There are pyrs on every property here, and he found when you do this the pyrs end up reaching their full size potential. Just his observations over 30+ years.


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you. I am excited to have him. 

Yes, your story was funny. I can only imagine a big, goofy, clumsy GP puppy in a house! 

No idea on a name yet? We usually come up with funny names, and then nicknames.... I am open for suggestions though! I have a Catahoula puppy coming too, going to pick him out today, so I have two names to come up with. Both will be ready to come home in 2 weeks. The GP and leopard dog will be a team- a coyotes worst nightmare!!! The catahoula pup is a grandson to one of my best dog, so I know he will be good. Should be a cool pair  

Thanks for the info on the wormer, I will definitely do that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2012)

I am so excited for you! They are such great guardians, and they really are "all that"! Can't wait to see your Leopard dog too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 17, 2012)

What a cute little puppy!!!!  I really could never have one and not make a big baby out of it...just too darn cute!!!!


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 17, 2012)

Did I mention I have the matching cat? bahahahahaha


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 17, 2012)

And the matching goat?.... (don't tell him he's a goat- he thinks he's a dog)


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 17, 2012)

I am being over run by white fuzzy animals LOL


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 17, 2012)

I love all your white fuzzies.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 19, 2012)

A-Dor-A-Ble!!!!  All of them! Love the poofiness...and those eyes.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 19, 2012)

so sweet


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. He will be ready to come home at the end of the month. We can't wait!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Very cute critters!  Love the matching set.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

The GP pup is cute! Now we need pictures of the catahoula pup! I personally don't see many of this breed around so would love to see a cute puppy picture of one.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> The GP pup is cute! Now we need pictures of the catahoula pup! I personally don't see many of this breed around so would love to see a cute puppy picture of one.


I second this!


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 20, 2012)

I will get a pic asap. I haven't actually picked one yet. I went & looked at them  and my buddy who has them was out of town. His wife said he wants to keep one, but wasn't sure which one, etc,etc,etc. I will go back this weekend and try to get one picked out.


----------



## Lupa Duende (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone know why so many domestic animals are white, black, or black and white?
is colour a trait that early people selected for when they domesticated critters?


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm going to venture on a limb and say that white was definitely a color that was selected for through breeding in livestock. In nature, anything white is easily seen - therefore making it more vulnerable to predation. (Except of course if you're in a snowy environment.)

 Black is much less harder to see or make out...black cats literally 'disappear' into the bush or even the house! Some scientists argue that the first color mutation (in cats) was black. It provided more camoflauge in the wild - like stripes or spots. 

I'm sure someone with more extensive knowlege can provide more information.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 26, 2012)

He is beautiful!  Can't wait to see pictures as he grows.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

We are waiting


----------



## fastrnrik (Dec 12, 2012)

Covered in sand spurs LOL


----------



## fastrnrik (Dec 12, 2012)

When we brought him home


----------



## fastrnrik (Dec 12, 2012)

There are a couple of pics of the GP. He is 9 - 10 weeks old and growing like a weed! A great little pup though and feisty as can be. He is doing well so far around animals. The puppy & our pet goat (and our vicious basset hound LGD lol)  are actually all buddies, and romp around for hours & hours. It's hilarious. He doesn't pay any attention to any poultry so far, maybe because a turkey AND a goose have "scolded" him and the guineas have yelled at him. He'll either leave all the birds alone, or hate them and want to kill them all LOL 

I haven't been on in awhile so there have been some new developments as well LOL. I have also bought a little female Maremma puppy from another local farm. She will be ready to come home right around new years. I will get some pics of her when she comes home. 
And as for the catahoula puppy..... What a bunch of drama.... LOL. We had one picked out, but my buddy changed his mind and decided to keep it, so we settled for another but then his son wanted that one blah blah blah. Sometimes dealing with friends is... "ahem"... challenging... SOooooo, I just went to another guy I know who has leopard dogs a few counties away, and got a male puppy from him. The puppy is only 2 weeks old so he won't be ready to come home until Jan 20th. This puppy is bought & paid for, so hopefully there won't be any drama with this puppy.


----------



## fastrnrik (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yeah... we haven't come up with a good name for him yet so I'm open for suggestions. I really don't want a 150 lb LGD named "puppy dog", which is what my son calls him LOL. 

We also need female a name for the Maremma.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay!     

you got him!! and now a maremma too! and a CLD wow....you do know we are all picture crazy addicts here right?

Congrats! he's darlin. So glad you remembered us!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 12, 2012)

I just had to add that your puppy has THE sweetest looking little face! Like a big, fluffy lovebug! Aw man...I think I'm smitten....don't tell Gus!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish both pics were on the same page! I missed the first picture the first time around.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

So sweet 

Good thing I don't have enough land or livestock to warrant LGDs...so darned cute...I would mess them up for sure


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 13, 2012)

Awww that is precious.


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

Cute pup.    We didn't have any luck with "rescue" either.  Y'all should have seen the dogs they labeled as Great Pyrns.   Solid black lab/pit looking mixes with VERY short hair & white stripe of chest.  ?!?


----------

